# Not pregnant :(



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey everyone,

The litter that I was supposed to get my puppy from ended up not happening because the breeder realized 6 weeks after being bred that she was not pregnant.  i just found this out today. Does anyone know if any reputable breeders (preferrably Southern CA but willing to ship) that will have a puppy ready to go home in August or September? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Check the recent thread called 'cancelled litter'. Same exact thread. So sorry about the disappointment! 

As I mentioned in that thread, I know rusty dog ranch and moonlight vizslas are expecting a fall/ winter litter but I do not know how long their wait lists are. Our dogs are from RDR and we waited awhile for them. Our second was just born. Other reputable breeders I have heard of in SoCal are Mudbone, red diamond, and russet leather but I am not sure of their litter schedule. 

Good luck!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I know of possibly 2 breeders in Canada Specifically Ontario. But I again don't know how long their wait lists are and when puppies are actually due and can go home. I believe they are Ferngold Vizslas in Unionville. and the other is Chakra Vizslas in Peterborough. These 2 are listed in the Vizsla Society of Ontario on their breeder's list. I have had contact with at least a few breeders from this list in trying to get Dharma who was born on May 24. She come home to us in July.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

You should check out Chenoweth Farms Vizslas/Countryside Kennels. They are out of Illinois. Great people, and we have the sweetest little girl from them! We shipped to CO, I don't think it was overly costly.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

ALSO.....make sure to check YouTube and Facebook. Chenoweth Farms has a YouTube channel because that is how they show their dogs to the buyers from out of state. They have an awesome lady named Irene who takes care of all the puppies full time. I felt it REALLY helped with Joan's temperament.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Vizslalover925, I'm sorry for your disappointment!!  You will get just the right puppy before too long.

And look at it this way... The two Vizslas involved in the unsuccessful attempt had a little extra fun, at least! ;D


----------



## lpdonahue (May 20, 2013)

We got our male from a breeder in Montana. She shipped our male to us all the way in Vermont. Her name is Brianna Rhoten 952-201-6126 i dont know if she is still breeding but you can try. Our Ruger is beautiful and a great dog.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Southern Cal

and San D.

"RedHawk Vizslas" 

"Firestormbirddogs.com" 

Tell them big Nordic sent you ;D

these 2 Humblecous mates

Warren a stud dog handler field or show 

$1,500 per pup need phone numbers feel free

Hunting and Show machines


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

We had good luck with Rocky Mountain Vizslas in Ramona, CA. I've been to 2 of her reunions and all of the other families seem happy with their pups, too. I'm not sure what Marilyn's schedule is for litters, but in my opinion, it's worth checking.


----------

